# Son dans le terminal



## hopkins (15 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Je souhaiterais supprimer le bip d'erreur dans le terminal qui intervient par exemple lorsque l'expansion d'une commande contient une ambiguité. Vous savez en tapant sur tab après avoir saisi les premières lettres ... parce que ce bip là commence à me casser les oreilles 
merci
Thomas


----------



## GrandGibus (15 Février 2006)

Lance un Terminal et Jette un oeuil à Menu Terminal / Réglages de la fenêtre / Emulation .

Il y a une option _Avertissement sonore_...


----------



## hopkins (15 Février 2006)

merci mais existe il une facon de le faire par une commande terminal ? j'en ai besoin pour x11


----------



## GrandGibus (15 Février 2006)

Dans ce cas: 


> xset b off



gg


----------



## hopkins (16 Février 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas:
> 
> 
> gg



merci bien
c'est une commande x11 ? elle semble fonctionner uniquement dans un xterm et pas dans un terminal mac os ...


----------



## bompi (16 Février 2006)

Elle fonctionnera dans un Terminal si X11 est lancé (donc que le display par défaut est accessible).
Effectivement, xset est une commande permettant d'agir sur la configuration de X11 (entre autres les chemins vers les polices).
Pour connaître les paramètres actuels : 
	
	



```
xset q
```


----------

